# Bridgeport Mill - $4200 (Sacramento, Ca)



## MrWhoopee (Nov 19, 2019)

Pricey, but very well tooled.









						Bridgeport Mill
					

Bridgeport Vari-Speed 1 1/2 H.P. J Head Milling Machine 42”x9” Bed, 220 Volt Three Phase. Comes with 6” Yuasa Super Spacer and 6” 3-Jaw Chuck, 6” USA Vise, R-8 Collets, 1/2” Jacobs Super Drill Chuck,



					sacramento.craigslist.org


----------



## eeler1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Not pricey if you are the seller


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 21, 2019)

What is typical for a Bridgeport or clone in CA? I've seen them sometimes as cheap as $1000 and assume those have issues, and have seen upwards of $10,000.

I don't have the ceiling height for one so don't pay close attention but would have thought $3500-5000 was where they lived.


----------

